# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  New setup for chubby frog

## freck

Looking for a new tank setup for my chubby frog. anyone with any cool ideas or even pictures of their own setups would be cool. thanks for the help

----------


## Kurt

I would set them up in a tank with a false bottom (see red-eye care article for the details). I would cover the substrate with live oak leaves (available at JoshsFrogs.com) to create leaf litter. I would get some branches for climbing and some plants (see Black Jungle.com). So when your done you have a terrarium that resembles the rain forest floor.

----------


## SethD

> I would set them up in a tank with a false bottom (see red-eye care article for the details). I would cover the substrate with live oak leaves (available at JoshsFrogs.com) to create leaf litter. I would get some branches for climbing and some plants (see Black Jungle.com). So when your done you have a terrarium that resembles the rain forest floor.



Seeing as how this species is prone to borrow do you think a false bottom is the best idea? I have never tried false bottoms with burrowing species so I don't have any first hand experience that says it won't work, but it does seem like an accident waiting to happen. I visualize the frog burrowing down and managing to get stuck under the false bottom and then having to tear the whole setup down to get him out.

----------


## Kurt

If it is built right, that shouldn't be a problem. I use needlepoint mesh, it is unflexable so there is no way the a chubby could get past it. Even if it could, how would it get past the egg crate below the mesh? 
I keep my _Phrynomatis_ on false bottoms and my _microps_ occasionally dig into the substrate, but once they hit the layer of LECA they go no further.
Now if we were talking about thinly built Plethodontids, then it would be a problem as they would be able to squeeze their way past both the mesh and egg crate.

----------


## SethD

> If it is built right, that shouldn't be a problem. I use needlepoint mesh, it is unflexable so there is no way the a chubby could get past it. Even if it could, how would it get past the egg crate below the mesh? 
> I keep my _Phrynomatis_ on false bottoms and my _microps_ occasionally dig into the substrate, but once they hit the layer of LECA they go no further.
> Now if we were talking about thinly built Plethodontids, then it would be a problem as they would be able to squeeze their way past both the mesh and egg crate.


I guess it all depends on how tight fitting and secure your egg crate false bottom is. Mine normally have a little clearance around the edges that a burrowing frog could potentially squeeze by so I wouldn't be comfortable with it. Besides that I feel a false bottom is only needed if you intend to keep things really wet. Your mileage may vary...

----------


## Kurt

I find they are good for keeping enclosures humid even in moderate levels. The level of humidity will be based on the ventilation in use. So a treefrog enclosure will great ventilation can still maintain some humidity with a false bottom enclosed.

----------

